# Girls, what sort of qualities would you look for in sperm donor?



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

I guess its a bit like flipping through a catalogue. If you were in that position what would be at the top of your list?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

why, are you thinking about doing it? 

ASAIK men don't get paid to donate it, but I have read that there may be a change of rule there. Frankly I'd do that for sure to get paid. totally 100 % win-win for all concerned!


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

I would like to be a sperm donor since i consider myself a supreme gentleman and a supreme man should most certainly pass his genes .


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I once made a thread here months ago about an article where virgin women who couldnt get a man were paying about £3000 ($5000) to have In vivo fertilization to have child. 

I'm.not sure they picked through a " catalogue" as such. maybe they did?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Afreen88 said:


> 'Normie' would be at the top of my list. Normal men have the best genetic material.


I hate you .


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

They look for the files that are in the alpha section from guys that are handsome millionaires and whatever other crap red pillers whine about.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> why, are you thinking about doing it?
> 
> ASAIK men don't get paid to donate it, but I have read that there may be a change of rule there. Frankly I'd do that for sure to get paid. totally 100 % win-win for all concerned!


Good God no.

I made my mind up aged 23 that kids weren't on the agenda. 11 years later I still haven't changed my mind: I don't have anything worthwhile to pass on.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I would like to be a sperm donor since i consider myself a supreme gentleman and a supreme man should most certainly pass his genes .


That is very noble of you, sir. A humanitarian act if I may be so bold.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm no female and definitely NOT looking for a sperm donor but generally speaking, they're looking for men who spend all day watching Spongebob Squarepants.

True story.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Someone tall and successful with good work ethic and social standing I am sure. And who could blame them? Why would they want a fat basement dwelling loner neckbeard who might happen to have a mental disorder or anxieties limiting their life?


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

he has to be white, tall, handsome and strong.

^ 99% of the women who read your thread but won't reply because they know it won't stand well with the men on this board lol


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Conscientiousness, intelligence, physically healthy appearance, and being prosocial (not necessarily extroverted, but at least shows signs of empathy, prioritising people they're close to, and being family oriented). And no history of serious mental health disorders, or disease with a particularly strong genetic component. 

My parents have friends who are looking for an egg donor and they wanted family friends to check the candidates and vote for one. So I basically scanned for these characteristics.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Rains said:


> Conscientiousness, intelligence, physically healthy appearance, and being prosocial (not necessarily extroverted, but at least shows signs of empathy, prioritising people they're close to, and being family oriented). And no history of serious mental health disorders, or disease with a particularly strong genetic component.
> 
> My parents have friends who are looking for an egg donor and they wanted family friends to check the candidates and vote for one. So I basically scanned for these characteristics.


what was the race, height and build of the donor(s) you chose


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

-white, preferably caucasian
-straight
-tall
-good looking
-no mental disorders

aka normal guy


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I would love to conceive a child with a black man but would most likely choose a white sperm donor because my country is 99% white and I wouldn't want my kid to get stared at. Height wise, I wouldn't want somebody above average, because I'm tall myself and wouldn't want the kid to be a giant. Personality-wise, he should be confident, or else I'd likely have a painfully shy child. My personality flaws need to be neutralized, lol.

One major flaw however, with sperm donor "catalogues", is that you can't see a photo. I wouldn't want my child to inherit a Roman nose or ears that stick out too far or something like that.



Aribeth said:


> -white, preferably caucasian


What does a non-caucasian white person look like?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

veron said:


> my country is 99% white


Where do you live? :sus

*wonders if I would get stared at*


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Where do you live? :sus
> 
> *wonders if I would get stared at*


Haha, that was an exaggeration, but the vast majority of people are indeed white. I live in Serbia btw.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

veron said:


> Haha, that was an exaggeration, but the vast majority of people are indeed white. I live in Serbia btw.


Are black/mixed people treated well over there? Tell me so I can see if I need to check that place off my bucket list or not.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Aribeth said:


> -white, preferably caucasian
> -straight
> -tall
> -good looking
> ...


However would you ( or any other person) be worried if the spunk came out blue, pink, or any other colour cum usually isnt?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Are black/mixed people treated well over there? Tell me so I can see if I need to check that place off my bucket list or not.


Hey, if you want to see me, I could come to the US too, you know. Just kidding 
Umm, I'm not sure how to answer that. Serbia is generally a safe country for tourists. You would most likely not encounter open racism, but you might get more stares than you're used to. There are black people who've actually moved here, so if you want to come visit, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> -white, *preferably caucasian*
> -straight
> -tall
> -good looking
> ...


Sooo from the Caucasus?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peoples_of_the_Caucasus


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

The title cut out "donor" when I was scrolling down and I got really confused. :b

But if I wanted kids I don't think I'd want to go the sperm donor route and would just stay childless if I couldn't find someone who wanted kids. This most likely isn't true for most sperm banks but I've heard too many stories of men who've donated over and over again to the same place. I wouldn't want to risk the chance of them ending up getting together with their half-sibling. (there's a sperm bank in my town so it could be possible :lol)


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Aren't hispanics white, but not caucasian...?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> *Aren't hispanics white*, but not caucasian...?


Lmaaaoooooo. Wtf are you on about.










Some are, some aren't. Some hispanics are actually black. Just say European next time.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

No, you know what, I'm going to ditch these stupid american terms. Caucasian, african-american, what the heck? I'll just say white. I didn't mean specifically europeans. But I don't like south americans. So how am I gonna say this??? Help lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

veron said:


> Hey, if you want to see me, I could come to the US too, you know. Just kidding
> Umm, I'm not sure how to answer that. Serbia is generally a safe country for tourists. You would most likely not encounter open racism, but you might get more stares than you're used to. There are black people who've actually moved here, so if you want to come visit, I'd say go for it.


You've never been to the US? You're missing out.....come! Um ok, I should be ok I'm not your typical black guy anyways....mixed kinda.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Wouldn't being healthy and intelligent be the most important?


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Cashel said:


> ?


this comment wins the thread


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> You've never been to the US? You're missing out.....come! Um ok, I should be ok I'm not your typical black guy anyways....mixed kinda.


I'd like to do a cross-country road trip (like they do in the movies) across the US, but currently don't have the money nor the time, lol. Mixed people look the best imo. Did you post your photo somewhere on here?



KelsKels said:


> Wouldn't being healthy and intelligent be the most important?


Sperm banks screen for health issues, so that's not something potential buyers would need to worry about. And I believe they screen for intelligence too.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

I guess it would be solely on genetics then... 

I think there are various things to think about, including health concerns: heart problems, cancers, do they have allergies to anything, asthma, diabetes, etc. I think age is also important since the older someone is, the less healthy the sperm would be. Mental health is always important. IQ or general intelligence (like did they go to college). The guy's attitude: is it aggressive, or are they a hard worker, etc. Looks also play a role, but I think the other traits outweigh looks.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I would say humor and kindness. I do love a person who is athletic or simply not lazy, but if you're not that, if you are bubbly and just full of personality, i'm all for it!!

As for looks, I don't care too much about it. If something with a heartbeat survives coming out of my cooter, I will love it nonetheless.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

veron said:


> I'd like to do a cross-country road trip (like they do in the movies) across the US, but currently don't have the money nor the time, lol. Mixed people look the best imo. Did you post your photo somewhere on here?


Well you should definitely come when you get a chance. Um I've posted on here but you don't want to see me, I'm not that attractive. 50/50 mixed people look great. But I'm only 1/4 white........I just look a mess, point blank. Lol. But yeah there is stuff up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

pocketbird said:


> If something with a heartbeat survives coming out of my cooter, I will love it nonetheless.


:laugh:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I would only want the top 1% sperm.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Aribeth said:


> No, you know what, I'm going to ditch these stupid american terms. Caucasian, african-american, what the heck? I'll just say white. I didn't mean specifically europeans. But I don't like south americans. So how am I gonna say this??? Help lol


 I'm pretty sure I'm right on this (might need a second opinion) but even South Americans who have enough European ancestry where they look white still consider themselves Hispanic first and foremost. Just one of those things you know.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm right on this (might need a second opinion) but even South Americans who have enough European ancestry where they look white still consider themselves Hispanic first and foremost. Just one of those things you know.


Hispanic is more of a cultural thing. When people think of Hispanic as racial, they're usually thinking of mestizos.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> No, you know what, I'm going to ditch these stupid american terms. Caucasian, african-american, what the heck? I'll just say white. I didn't mean specifically europeans. But I don't like south americans. So how am I gonna say this??? Help lol


If you really wanted to you could say 'non Hispanic white,' that would technically also include Spanish Europeans and wouldn't include Brazilians, but that seems to be what polls in the US do, but you live in Romania so that seems like a non issue no?


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> -white, preferably caucasian
> -straight
> -tall
> -good looking
> ...


This is the correct answer. I can always rely on Aribeth to give it to me straight :wink2:


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Where can I find some Scandinavian sperm donors? Those guys are genetically superior to everyone else lol.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> Where can I find some Scandinavian sperm donors? Those guys are genetically superior to everyone else lol.


Iceland seems like a good bet, the rest of Scandinavia (especially Sweden) is a bit cuckish.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Intelligent, kind, conscientious, 6'+ (sorry SAS), handsome, slim build, decent physical/mental health (doesn't have to be perfect health - who has perfect health?). It'd also be cool if they had good eyesight to counteract my own genes, but not really important. I'd rather have a sperm donor with a PHD if I could find one. That'd be cool.

Couldn't give a **** about race. Or sexuality for that matter (given it's a sperm donor, they could be gay).


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Svarog11 said:


> what was the race, height and build of the donor(s) you chose


Out of the candidates I think there were a couple who were white and one was a white Hispanic. I don't recall each one's height exactly but they were all around average. The builds varied from slim, to athletic and fuller figured. The candidate I voted for was white, slightly below average height and had an athletic, crossed with fuller figured body type.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Not sure what to answer.:stu

- I guess someone that doesn't smoke, is kind and smart, tall, dark hair and has Caucasian features(not necessarily white, you could be Caucasian and have varying skin-tones.)


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

lisbeth said:


> Intelligent, kind, conscientious, *6'+* (sorry SAS),* handsome,* slim build, decent physical/mental health (doesn't have to be perfect health - who has perfect health?). It'd also be cool if they had good eyesight to counteract my own genes, but not really important. I'd rather have a sperm donor with a PHD if I could find one. That'd be cool.
> 
> Couldn't give a **** about race. Or sexuality for that matter (given it's a sperm donor, they could be gay).


you triggered me i need to get my meds now fml



Alostgirl said:


> Not sure what to answer.:stu
> 
> - I guess someone that doesn't smoke, is kind and smart,* tall*, dark hair and has *Caucasian features*(not necessarily white, you could be Caucasian and have varying skin-tones.)


Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I NEED TO STOP USING THIS SITE IT TRIGGERS ME REEEEEEEEEEEE REEEEEEEE REEEEEEEE REEEEEEEEEEEEEE **** YOU NORMIES **** YOUUUUUUUUU



Aribeth said:


> Where can I find some Scandinavian sperm donors? Those guys are genetically superior to everyone else lol.


you're right they are im just a simple beta i can never be as good fml why wasnt i born swedish


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

tfw you will always be genetically inferior
tfw your sexual value is negative
tfw you're riddled with mental disorders 
tfw you're below average in every way possible
why live?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

If 
my income/earnings would be good enough to raise a child,
I would have a desire to have a child, to devote so much of my spare time, nerves and efforts,
I would have enough energy and would be mentally prepared for it. 

(All of that is unlikely)

I would just adopt a kid from a shelter. There are so many shelters and so many kids in them.
There are so many similar threads about what qualities you would like in this, that, this person, that person or what qualities you lack which prevents you from getting something etc. This forum literally consists of countless threads like these. Our world looks like it could fit some anti-utopian scenario. Everything (including all of the speres of human existence) and everyone became a product. Do people seriously think that anxious concern about dispositional qualities of an object (since everyone became pretty much an object as I said ealier) would prevent you from problems and it would be easier? The problems you'll have will be just different.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> Where can I find some Scandinavian sperm donors? Those guys are genetically superior to everyone else lol.


DansGame .


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> -white, preferably caucasian
> -straight
> -tall
> -good looking
> ...


Normal guys don't jizz in a dixie cup for $30 or whatever they pay...


----------

